# I couldn't resist - too cute!



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Now how cute are these?? Pattern on Etsy.

https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/189707082/shelley-the-snail-and-family-crochet?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=shelley%20the%20snail%20crochet&ref=sr_gallery_1&zanpid=2249218775486784512&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=zanox&utm_campaign=au_buyer&utm_content=2216484


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Now those little guys are adorable!!!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

They are precious....


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very cute and fun


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I think in every knit or crocheted creature I see, the ones I love are always the ones where attention was paid to the facial expression. It makes all the difference. Look at projects in Ravelry, and there's always a big difference in the people who got that right vs. those who didn't, even though they did the rest of the pattern exactly the same way. Expressions are something I really need to work on!

Long winded way of saying these are so cute!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

jvallas said:


> I think in every knit or crocheted creature I see, the ones I love are always the ones where attention was paid to the facial expression. It makes all the difference. Look at projects in Ravelry, and there's always a big difference in the people who got that right vs. those who didn't, even though they did the rest of the pattern exactly the same way. Expressions are something I really need to work on!
> 
> Long winded way of saying these are so cute!


I agree.... and are you the darling little girl in your new avatar?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> I agree.... and are you the darling little girl in your new avatar?


Not sure how darling :sm02:, but I'm the little girl - with my mom, a little lamb, and and either a friend or an uncle* on his sheep farm in Australia.

*despite being told numerous times, I keep forgetting which


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree..."darling" is correct!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

So cute! Love the designers other patterns as well.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

They made me smile as soon as I saw them. Cute and cheery. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

they are adorable


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

How sweet!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice, a whole family!


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I love the smiles on your snails. Very cute pattern.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

They ARE too cute. They are making me smile.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

TOO DARLING FOR WORDS!!!!!!!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

So darn cute????????????


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

These made me smile! They are SO cute!

Hazel


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

they are all just as cute as can be, and crocheted in bright colors gives them extra panache!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

They are adorable!!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Those are too cute !


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

REALLY cute!!!!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

love these!!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG!! I wish I could crochet, I'd be making these all day long.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

All very cute.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Beyond cute. Love them and the bright color.


----------

